

Attention  Turkish democracy needs you - ekinertac

After a series of peaceful demonstrations for preserving a recreational area in Istanbul city center which is planned to be demolished for the construction of a shopping mall, Turkish police attacked the protesters violently with tear gas, water cannon and a chemical gas called "Agent Orange" which is illegal to use, directly targeting their faces and bodies. Dozens of protesters are hospitalized and access to the park is blocked without any legal basis. Turkish media, either directly controlled by the government or having bussiness and political ties, refuse to cover the incidents. Press agencies also blocked the information flow. Please share this message for the world to become aware of the police state created by AKP of Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, which is often considered to be a model for other Middle Eastern countries. Turkish democracy, our DEMOCRACY needs your help. Thank you! 
#occupygezi #direngezipark 
http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/
======
ekinertac
<http://occupygezi.com/>

------
rssems
follow the white rabbit: #occupygezi

